# Monticello California Wildfire Photos



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/11/california_wildfires_yet_again.html


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW ... Those are great pics ... I feel so bad for all those who lost family and property...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Amazing Pictures - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Devastating. We watched all day Saturday as there was complete aerial coverage by many local TV stations here. It was just awful to watch people's homes burn down with no firefighter assistance at all. Many times when the fire truck was parked in front of the home. I'm sure I don't understand all of the logistics that they had to deal with, but it was still very hard to understand the strategy or lack thereof.

Beautifully tragic pictures.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Great pictures!!! Just amazing how homes were spared while everything else around them is totally destroyed.

Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Disturbing yet amazing photos Doxie...

What is sad is how identifiable some of them are...It would be traumatic first of all, to have lost my home, but see the aftermath in a photograph









It's so easy to feel complacent, thinking this could never happen where we live, yet I'm sure many of these victims thought the same exact thing.
It just shows that no one is exempt from tragedy...My heart goes out to all those who lost everything.


----------

